# Color banding/Noise when using gradient grey filter in HDR



## XL+ (Oct 5, 2017)

Good morning!

Let me ask for some help:
I took exposure series to combine in Aurora, using gradient grey filter (some Formatt hitech 0.3-0.9 hard & soft, ) to stop down the sky. (Camera Eos 5D MK IV, manual focus, live view, 5 shots (-2 to +2), tripod)
But, when I combine it in Aurora, the sky gety grainy and there is color banding (horizontal coloured ribbons) visible. 
Can you give me some advice, what to correct at shooting/HDR combining - or is the grey filter not good?
Tryed every option in Aurora before the creating process. 

I added an cropped shot from the upper third of an photo. (Aurora HDR 1, 50% - other creation effects look like the same)

I hope I am right to post it in this subforum, otherwise I´m sorry.


----------



## LDS (Oct 5, 2017)

XL+ said:


> I took exposure series to combine in Aurora, using gradient grey filter (some Formatt hitech 0.3-0.9 hard & soft, ) to stop down the sky.



It could be the algorithm is baffled by the filter effect - IMHO you use ND gradient filters exactly to lower the dynamic range of an image, so mixing it with HDR should not be needed - and you can still apply a digital one later is you like the effect.


----------



## KristenR (Dec 28, 2018)

This program have constant bugs. Once I was so annoyed that decided to search for a good alternative. What grabbed my attention was this color filter for pictures. Luminar has a wide range of tools to quickly enhance photos. One can turn an ordinary image into a unique masterpiece with its filters, textures and overlays.


----------

